

Vi Hart explains network neutrality in the US - dmnd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAxMyTwmu_M

======
jws
A cogent explanation of net neutrality which any internet user can probably
understand.

Script at original site: [http://vihart.com/net-neutrality-in-the-us-now-
what/](http://vihart.com/net-neutrality-in-the-us-now-what/)

------
pdkl95
Wow. I've always been impressed by these videos - they always seem to cut
right to the important-to-understand part without sacrificing broad
appeal/understanding. This video is no exception, and might be one of her best
works yet.

